# [ solved] Uptime nach Suspend

## 69719

Servus, hat jemand eine Idee ob ich die Uptime des Systems seit dem letzten Suspend irgendwo aus /proc oder /sys rausbekomme?

update

Konnte es mittels

```

echo $(($(date +%s) - $(date -d "$(grep Resumed /var/log/hibernate.log | tail -n 1 | cut -d ' ' -f 3-)" +%s)))

```

lösen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Und in welcher Einheit ist das?

Ich bekomme 4034 raus und der Rechner läuft, gefühlt, seit 1,5 Stunden.

Edith sagt, es sind Sekunden.

----------

## 69719

Jupp, sind Sekunden.

```

#!/bin/bash

UPTIME_REAL=$(cat /proc/uptime | cut -d . -f 1)

UPTIME_RESUME=$(($(date +%s) - $(date -d "$(grep Resumed /var/log/hibernate.log | tail -n 1 | cut -d ' ' -f 3-)" +%s)))

test $UPTIME_REAL -lt $UPTIME_RESUME && UPTIME=$UPTIME_REAL || UPTIME=$UPTIME_RESUME

echo $UPTIME

```

das Script beachtet auch die Uptime nach einem Reboot, da die Resume Uptime ja nicht zurückgesetzt wird.

----------

## Finswimmer

Cool.

Aber...Was bringts? Ich sehe (für mich) keinen Anwendungszweck.

Tobi

----------

## 69719

Mein Rechenknecht zuhause geht nach 3 Minuten nicht verwendung aus. Da ich nun noch eine MovieStation Antarius besitze und diese gleichzeitig mit diesem hochläuft, benötigt diese auch eine gewisse Zeit zum starten. Anschließend muss man ja auch noch das Video oder MP3 File raussuchen und in dieser Zeit, sagen wir mal 10 Minuten soll die Kiste nicht überprüfen ob er verwendet oder nicht verwendet wird.

----------

